# First Coffee Compass Order



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

After some advice here I took the plunge and ordered Mahogany Jampit Hit, Hill & Valley and Extra Dark Ethiopian.

Excellent service. I ordered the selection triple pack in the morning and it was here next day. They even substituted one pack for something not in the online selection. AND they threw in a sample of Mahogany Roast Tusker too (do people know this? I couldn't find it on their site.)

I have yet to taste, but I am guessing I will be ordering from them again!

Their advice was to rest the beans for 7 days.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The sample: http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/tusker-blend-500g.html

Look at the other coffee compass thread, for suggestions long rest times - sometimes more than 7 days seem to be the general trend.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Extra dark Ethiopian sounds like a bad idea to me, would be interested to hear what that's like.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Lovely Mahogany Tusker. Ever so slightly acidic(?) so far but only 8 days from roasting. Will try again in a couple of days.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a tasting, or flavour wheel that I am sure I have seen in the past?

Thanks!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Flavour wheel

What was your recipe for the Tusker? If you post over to this thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24675-Coffee-Compass-bean-recommendation/page4 there will be plenty of people who have had the coffee who will be able to give you some pointers.


----------

